# Cape Area Medical Exams



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff

I am looking for a clinic that has done the initial hire medical exam in the cape area. I have called 11 clinics today and all of them only do certain things required of the exam. 

I am trying to find a one stop shop. The cape area would be nice. Thanks in advance for any input. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## felony

The appointing authority should have a physician (town Doc), they want you to see. Otherwise you will get stuck with the bill.


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff

We have an area physician that does the exams. He’s booked until the end of the month. I have an option of getting it done before that, and getting reimbursed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

